# Fitbike



## Slayah (15. August 2006)

Hi, ich wollte mir demnÃ¤chst evtl. ein BMX kaufen. Es handelt sich um ein Fitbike Team (2004) Custom Bike in Rot von mit sehr guten Parts. (Odyssey Bremse, Felgen, Nabe, Flybikes Vorbau...) 
(Das BMX ist ca. 2 mon alt). Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Fitbikes? Wie sind die Rahmen von Fitbike?

Rahmen: Fitbike co Team in Rot von 2004 


Achso, hier kann ich euch mal die Partliste zeigen.
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen wieviel  das BMX noch Wert ist? Und ob die Teile gut sind?

Laufrad vorne: race felgenring, Nabe: Odyssey: Vandero mit 2mm Speichen
Gabel: Odyssey: Pro Dirt(schwarz)
Steuersatz: FSA: Orbit-X(Industrielager)
Vorbau: Flybikes: Malaga(schwarz)
Lenker: Odyssey: Milk-Bar light(scharz)
Kurbel: Odyssey: Phat Black Widow
Bremse: Odyssey: Evolver 
Bremshebel: Odyssey: Monolever Trigger 
Sattelklemme: Odyssey: Mr Clampy(15â¬)
Sattelstange: MutiniBikes(25â¬)
Sattel: Odyssey: MX saddle(29â¬)
Laufrad hinten : Odyssey: Hazard Lite mit Odyssey Hazard Nabe mit 10t driver
Reifen vorne : Odyssey: Path 
Reifen hinten: FitBikes: F-Hucker(17)

Danke im voraus


----------



## King Jens one (16. August 2006)

hört sich ja ganz gut an! Fitbikes sind eigentlich ganz geil. Wieviel musst dafür hinblättern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (16. August 2006)

ja also die parts sehen schonma gut aus
was musste denn jetz dafür hinblättern ?


----------



## Slayah (16. August 2006)

Hi, also ich muss für das BMX etwas unter 550 Euro hinblättern.
Denke das ist ein sehr guter Preis oder? Denn der Verkäufer ist das BMX nur 2 Monate gefahren und hat sich leider verletzt.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. August 2006)

Sogar für 300 Euro mehr wäre es ein super Preis da sind keine Biligparts dran 

Wie groß bist du und wie lang ist der Rahmen?


----------



## SKa-W (16. August 2006)

also, ich fahr den 05er fit rahmen in rot mit 20,5" oberrohr.

Und ich komm mit 1,95m größe damit bestens zurecht ;-)

der rahmen is richtig geil und hält auch einiges aus.


----------



## Slayah (16. August 2006)

Also der Rahmen hat eine Größe von 20,5.
Ich bin 180 cm groß.
Denke, dass es passen müsste.


----------



## Wasserflasche (17. August 2006)

Sitzt wie angegossen.


----------



## King Jens one (17. August 2006)

Slayah schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Rahmen hat eine Größe von 20,5.
> Ich bin 180 cm groß.
> Denke, dass es passen müsste.



Perfekt!!! Zuschlagen würde ick sagen aber sofort!


----------



## ZoMa (17. August 2006)

SKa-W schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich fahr den 05er fit rahmen in rot mit 20,5" oberrohr.
> der rahmen is richtig geil und hält auch einiges aus.



Dann kannste aber kein S2 Fahren, die waren nämlich durch die Bank etwa genau so ******** wie die Layos Frames. Reine Geldverschwendung..


----------



## Slayah (17. August 2006)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannste aber kein S2 Fahren, die waren nämlich durch die Bank etwa genau so ******** wie die Layos Frames. Reine Geldverschwendung..



Was meinst du genau damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (18. August 2006)

Na, die Fit "S2" (Series 2) Frames waren totales Büchsenblech. Die hab nix ausgehalten, hatten ne ähnliche Lebensdauer wie die Fly. Jetzt gibts ja die S3, wie die sind.. wer weiß..


----------



## el pro (2. September 2006)

hi,
vielleicht steht das bike wieder (vielleicht bissl abgeändert 1-2 teile) zum verkauf! slayah hat schon ein neues, also jemand anderes interesse? 
mfg


----------

